# Best Matte Eyeshadow Palette?



## Meisje (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm looking for an eyeshadow palette with all totally matte shades, preferably neutral to earthy shades. Any ideas?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm thinking you should custom make a/ palette(s) using MAC shadows or Ben Nye. Those are my fave.

I don't know of any premade ones...


----------



## mac4less (Apr 12, 2009)

i think the coastal scents neutral palette is a mix of matte and satin finish... i think i heard that in a review vid... i hope this helped (or did i just make a fool out of myself)


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 12, 2009)

Ben Nye mattes are incredible.  I would recommend a custom Ben Nye palette.  Another favorite of mine for mattes Makeup Forever mattes http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P12633&categoryId=C13402.  
I recently purchased these and I love all them.


----------



## Meisje (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

Can you get Ben Nye in Canada?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would also suggest the Coastal Scents Neutral 28 palette


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tish, you're enabling


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^ I'm such a B**h I know...But she asked!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 12, 2009)

Alright, you're only being helpful since she asked


----------

